
How to Get to the Top of HackerNews - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/how-to-hn/
======
minimaxir
To save a click: you get to the top of Hacker News by submitting quality
content. Which is a tautology.

A sample size of 10 does not make any patterns.

~~~
ivankirigin
I've written many more posts, those are the most recent 10.

And you're really naive if you think quality content will self promote. I
mention this in the post. Over 50% of your effort should be on distribution if
you care at all about people reading what you write.

There is more than that too, you just picked the #1 in the list.

